# Gulp Insect Thingy



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

got these and have no idea what they are. wondering if anyone has used them. pack says power bulky hawg in green pumpkin. someone told me they are nymphs


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

:shock: :shock: youd have to be a mighty hungry fish to eat that....

wierd looking little suckers!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

They go alright on bream.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

i have had some sucsess using those little buggers, i went through a whole pack in on outing once mainly undersized pinkies but hey. have also scored bream and whiting.just my 2 bobs worth.


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Attached to a beetle spin they are the go to lure in the Clarence for Bass


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

caught my big bream on one of them.
really good lure for bream, know of a fair few big bream caught on these


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I suspect they are meant to imitate dragon fly nymphs or something similar. Should be a half decent freshwater plastic.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks boys can anyone tell me what a beetle spin is


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

hi grinner
those hawgs work well for me on the bream.they are what i caught my bream on sunday at mooloolah when everything else failed to work for me.

wayne


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I've used those in the pale green colour on bream - light jighead and dropped down under cruddy bottomed boats. Breambo's used to like them.

Cheers

dave


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know WHAT they're supposed to be...sounds like they do catch fish! But, hey, I am proof that fish will eat ANYTHING! So many hours spent trying to imitate a particular fly...GREAT sport, but can be a bit of a wank!

I've caught trout in Canada (albeit on a frozen lake, where the fish ~ that aren't frozen for the season and SOMEHOW come back to life after the thaw! ~ will eat whatever's put in front of them) with a single kernel of corn. In fact, it became my favourite bait for trout...winter or not!

I once witnessed a pretty poor looking family, fishing off a pier in Los Angeles (with posted warnings NOT to eat ANYTHING you catch!), where the father was walking up and down the pier doling out two or three peas to each of his kids, wife and sisters-in-law, telling them "not to waste 'em", and they WERE catching keeper-sized fish!

I've fished fresh and salt water, on and off boats, for almost 50 years, and I am convinced that a bare hook will present itself VERY favourably if the little buggers decide it's time to have a feed!

Quite a few years ago I bought a packet of "ox blood impregnated (soft plastic) worms" somewhere overseas. I doubt our local fish normally go looking for big, long brown worms...especially tasting of something like OX BLOOD...but I do get action on them, now and again.

I can't work it out! Maybe, like the reasons we get married, I'm not supposed to.....


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

grinner said:


> thanks boys can anyone tell me what a beetle spin is


Oops...got lost on a tangent (not unlike me and my wondering mind) and forgot to say, have a look at http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=2466 for some info on beetle spins ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> thanks boys can anyone tell me what a beetle spin is





> for some info on beetle spins


Pete ,Chimo has answered you mate but think you will find Betts Spin the commonest brand in Qld, I get mine from Lureworld and well worth trying with your SP experiments


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks very much chimo and dodge , will get onto lureworld for a look


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

im sure the pros use them in the ABT bream comps

craig


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, I originally bought them and used them successfully for trout and other fresh water species. I have since found they make a great yabby SP and have taken heaps of bream, whiting, flatchaps and even a few mullet.

Scott


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

They look very similar to the squidgy critter - so as a few others have said, they'll be good on the bream, whiting, and bass.
Greg


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

maybe a mudeye thingy


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah they're imitating dragonfly nymphs. Anywhere there's rapids on the local rivers, the rocks are covered with nymphs that look exactly like these plastics!! Good for bass and trout too! I use them on an unweighted worm hook and fish them in fastish water.
They probably look like any crustacean and insect that fish eat hence bream and snapper eating them too!

Stephen


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

the berkeley video has them used as a mudeye imitation for trout..I reckon they would be good on estuarine species too as suggested


----------



## rabbit (Jan 31, 2008)

Those little things are dynamite on trout.

Ryan


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

On a berkley SP dvd Adam Royter is demonstrating how to catch trout using those little thingys.


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

More fishermen get caught by lures than fish. i should know i have way to many.


----------



## giffu (Dec 4, 2008)

I find their a killer on bass.Same as Stephen , i use them unweighted on small worm hook only i use them slow water edies of a night


----------

